# Reverb Warning!!!



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Just a heads up for anyone that buys pedals off of Reverb. The last couple of weeks they seem to be getting hit with fake ads. Not hard to see once you've noticed. Some things to look out for......

Sometimes the item is priced very low.

Shipping seems to be always low, typically below $5

Most times use a stock photo

Info doesn't always match pic, although this is happening less frequently

Shop only has 1 listing and typically an unusual choice for a profile pic. Most are a variation of a cartoon caricature.

Some pics for details.


----------



## Martvince (Sep 15, 2019)

Thanks for the warning!


----------



## Robhotdad (Oct 27, 2016)

fretzel said:


> Just a heads up for anyone that buys pedals off of Reverb. The last couple of weeks they seem to be getting hit with fake ads. Not hard to see once you've noticed. Some things to look out for......
> 
> Sometimes the item is priced very low.
> 
> ...


Reverb is a curious place as of late. I don't understand these new "wokes" who feel they have to sell their used gear for what they payed for it. It doesn't work that way. There's also the crowd that thinks their two year old LP just appreciated by 30%. I have money to buy new, and when the recession hits good, and I can wait, I'll bet a lot of folks are going to be selling their ya-ya's at realistic prices to make the mortgage. These are the strangest of times.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

I've noticed overpriced ads that have been sitting for a month or more, lower their price by ~5%.
Bit by bit, they'll click in.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Robhotdad said:


> Reverb is a curious place as of late. I don't understand these new "wokes" who feel they have to sell their used gear for what they payed for it. It doesn't work that way. There's also the crowd that thinks their two year old LP just appreciated by 30%. I have money to buy new, and when the recession hits good, and I can wait, I'll bet a lot of folks are going to be selling their ya-ya's at realistic prices to make the mortgage. These are the strangest of times.


I thought that about houses... I am still waiting. 

Guitars though, I think you are on to something. When times get a little tight, they will move fast. It is a hard market to make solid investments in, sometimes you get lucky. I just want to play stuff and I don't want to pay asking these days so I stay content with what I have and keep my eyes open for a deal here and there.


----------



## Robhotdad (Oct 27, 2016)

Mark Brown said:


> I thought that about houses... I am still waiting.
> 
> Guitars though, I think you are on to something. When times get a little tight, they will move fast. It is a hard market to make solid investments in, sometimes you get lucky. I just want to play stuff and I don't want to pay asking these days so I stay content with what I have and keep my eyes open for a deal here and there.


You know that saying about God not making more land or something like that, but, guitars are being made each day by dozens of manufacturers. Even cheap guitars are surprisingly good these days. I've been itching for a Chinese made Epi LP traditional pro I played years ago. I don't buy cheap as a rule, it's a poor investment choice, but man was that guitar fun! The deals are on their way if you have a safe job and cash. Little Justin has spent his way into big trouble just like his daddy did and the country is on its way to big pain. I was around in '81. You might get that house for way cheaper than you thought. It's going to be bad. When kids buy $500 K houses, you know it's not going to end well.


----------



## Robhotdad (Oct 27, 2016)

laristotle said:


> I've noticed overpriced ads that have been sitting for a month or more, lower their price by ~5%.
> Bit by bit, they'll click in.


These kids have no clue how hard life was for their grandparents. Trust me, when the poop hits, count on 50% discounts, just wait.


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

Robhotdad said:


> Reverb is a curious place as of late. I don't understand these new "wokes" who feel they have to sell their used gear for what they payed for it. It doesn't work that way. There's also the crowd that thinks their two year old LP just appreciated by 30%. I have money to buy new, and when the recession hits good, and I can wait, I'll bet a lot of folks are going to be selling their ya-ya's at realistic prices to make the mortgage. These are the strangest of times.


Being woke is associated with high resell price?

I see plenty of ol boomer ads with stupid asking prices on this forum all the time


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

tdotrob said:


> Being woke is associated with high resell price?
> 
> I see plenty of ol boomer ads with stupid asking prices on this forum all the time


Woke has just become a term some people use to describe anything they don't like. My friend and I were out with his Dad and his Dad was using the term angrily. We asked him what it meant and he had no clue at all.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Reverb is supposed to have a rule against stock photos--so if you ee them--or reused ones--report it.

As to that screenshot I think I paid less than that for my Micro Q-Tron--but that was in person at a store.
Maybe the prices have gone up since then?


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

zontar said:


> Reverb is supposed to have a rule against stock photos--so if you ee them--or reused ones--report it.
> 
> As to that screenshot I think I paid less than that for my Micro Q-Tron--but that was in person at a store.
> Maybe the prices have gone up since then?


It seems the prices on these ads are now all over the place. The shipping price is still pretty consistent. They copied somebody's ad for an M5 but priced it at $900. Huh?!

Still the best final tell is with the profile pic and only one listing.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

It looks like Reverb is cleaning them up. Hoping that they are and that somebody wasn't crazy enough to pay $950 for it.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

The original that was copied.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

This is the worst conceived scam in recent memory given that in a Reverb transaction the buyer is protected and if memory serves new sellers aren't paid until the sold item is marked as "Received" through Reverb's tracking system.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Okay Player said:


> This is the worst conceived scam in recent memory given that in a Reverb transaction the buyer is protected and if memory serves new sellers aren't paid until the sold item is marked as "Received" through Reverb's tracking system.


I wonder what they are fishing for? The one thing they do get is your name and address. Or with the ads slightly changing are they testing some sort of phishing software?


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Okay Player said:


> This is the worst conceived scam in recent memory given that in a Reverb transaction the buyer is protected and if memory serves new sellers aren't paid until the sold item is marked as "Received" through Reverb's tracking system.


Wasn't there a scam reported where they use UPS tracking numbers for your city and claim it was delivered? Someone here got scammed with that. 
They could be trying that?


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

tomee2 said:


> Wasn't there a scam reported where they use UPS tracking numbers for your city and claim it was delivered? Someone here got scammed with that.
> They could be trying that?


Could be, but the buyer would still have both PayPal and credit card protection.


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

Robhotdad said:


> I don't understand these new "wokes" who feel they have to sell their used gear for what they payed for it. It doesn't work that way. There's also the crowd that thinks their two year old LP just appreciated by 30%.





Robhotdad said:


> I don't buy cheap as a rule, it's a poor investment choice


You criticize the people who want to get back the money they paid for originally, or even want to make a profit. Yet you also speak of your own purchases as investments. I don't follow the logic. Perhaps something is missing here that you didn't express? By the way, and along similar lines, the most logical thing in an investment scenario is to buy cheap and sell high.


----------



## AJ6stringsting (Mar 12, 2006)

laristotle said:


> I've noticed overpriced ads that have been sitting for a month or more, lower their price by ~5%.
> Bit by bit, they'll click in.


Yup, before the Pandemic, Epiphone LPC's were going for $ 350.00 sometimes with case or $ 500.00 mint condition w/ case.

As of late, many are going for $ 650.00 w/ no case $ 900.00 with case.

Plus, Reverb's fee increases ....


----------



## Boogyin1979 (May 14, 2018)

AJ6stringsting said:


> Plus, Reverb's fee increases ...


No fan of Reverb, specifically their BS rating system: it’s IMPOSSIBLE to rate someone lower than 5 stars. I see a lot of hate for their fees but they aren’t a charity and it’s a small price to essentially market to the entire world if you wish. Though I’ve had some creeps on Reverb: it beats dealing with the unwashed masses on FB marketplace or Kijiji IMO.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Gotta scratch my head sometimes. Did someone mention a DF-7 in an interview or something to make them skyrocket? Interesting little pedal but.. .$500?


----------



## gproud (Mar 2, 2006)

fretzel said:


> Gotta scratch my head sometimes. Did someone mention a DF-7 in an interview or something to make them skyrocket? Interesting little pedal but.. .$500?


Yeah Josh Scott did a video on it the other day. Naturally everyone that has one thinks there'll be a run on them now...


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Okay Player said:


> Could be, but the buyer would still have both PayPal and credit card protection.


Should be, but they didn't because the shipment showed as delivered by the UPS tracking number so PayPal said no...it took considerable effort on the scammed buyer to convince paypal that it was a fraud.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

tomee2 said:


> Should be, but they didn't because the shipment showed as delivered by the UPS tracking number so PayPal said no...it took considerable effort on the scammed buyer to convince paypal that it was a fraud.


In that case you call your credit card company attached to the account.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Okay Player said:


> In that case you call your credit card company attached to the account.


 I'll try to find the thread...that didn't work either because FedEx said it was delivered, so no CC charges reversed.


----------



## Scott25 (Jan 4, 2021)

I've noticed a few of these scams. Now I am suspicious if the seller has no reviews or other items for sale. Im looking at one thing that doesn't seem far off in price. Is it safe to pay with reverb if it turns out it is a scam? How difficult is it to go through the steps if this werw to happen? Anyone have any experience?


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

tomee2 said:


> I'll try to find the thread...that didn't work either because FedEx said it was delivered, so no CC charges reversed.


I hit "Like" not because I like that this happened. We should have an "Informative" rating.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

Scott25 said:


> I've noticed a few of these scams. Now I am suspicious if the seller has no reviews or other items for sale. Im looking at one thing that doesn't seem far off in price. Is it safe to pay with reverb if it turns out it is a scam? How difficult is it to go through the steps if this werw to happen? Anyone have any experience?


I reported one the other day. They were asking about 3 times the normal going rate, had $3 shipping, had no other items for sale and were using a stock photo.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Scott25 said:


> I've noticed a few of these scams. Now I am suspicious if the seller has no reviews or other items for sale. Im looking at one thing that doesn't seem far off in price. Is it safe to pay with reverb if it turns out it is a scam? How difficult is it to go through the steps if this werw to happen? Anyone have any experience?


It happened to me. Even though the seller doesn't have the money, they tried to contact and get them to initiate the refund. Took less than a week for Reverb to reimburse me.


----------



## Robhotdad (Oct 27, 2016)

tdotrob said:


> Being woke is associated with high resell price?
> 
> I see plenty of ol boomer ads with stupid asking prices on this forum all the time


No, no. It's associated with low testosterone and a belief that being offended is illegal.


----------



## Robhotdad (Oct 27, 2016)

isoneedacoffee said:


> You criticize the people who want to get back the money they paid for originally, or even want to make a profit. Yet you also speak of your own purchases as investments. I don't follow the logic. Perhaps something is missing here that you didn't express? By the way, and along similar lines, the most logical thing in an investment scenario is to buy cheap and sell high.
> [/QUOTE
> Ideally, an investment, is something (like land) that has the likelihood of appreciating in value. You can buy something expensive that can increase in relative value. Imagine you bought a bar of gold at $ 1200/ ounce anticipating it would gain in value to say $2000/ounce. It was expensive to begin with but you had the means to purchase. I'm not criticizing people with unrealistic expectations. I'm simply saying they have unrealistic expectations and have no idea of what a depreciable asset is as opposed to one that does not depreciate. God is not making more land. Gibson will make many more Les Paul Studios.


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

Robhotdad said:


> No, no. It's associated with low testosterone and a belief that being offended is illegal.


That’s so edgy. I bet your a real man’s man! Congrats!


----------



## Robhotdad (Oct 27, 2016)

tdotrob said:


> That’s so edgy. I bet your a real man’s man! Congrats!


You see, you're offended, you're butt hurt, that was my point.


----------



## Robhotdad (Oct 27, 2016)

tdotrob said:


> That’s so edgy. I bet your a real man’s man! Congrats!


It's you're as in "you are", not your as in "your mom".


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

laristotle said:


>


I think that about sums it up. Never ceases to amaze me how petty people really can be.


----------



## AJ6stringsting (Mar 12, 2006)

People are sheep when it comes to the internet and seem to throw common sense/ reason out the window .

Digitech is finally getting its over due respect, much like Carvin amps.

Seems with the internet retailers, YouTube reviews and other outlets, overlooked gear are now getting the spot light and respect that few harped about. 

Proof that the World is growing smaller and Stones are being turned over more often than not.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

I had my Digitech CF-7 sitting for months on Kijiji for $80. A couple days after the JHS video I threw it up on Reverb for $200 and it sold in 5 hours.

Josh is going to want commission soon.


----------



## wraub (May 21, 2021)

I'm having Reverb issues at the moment with a seller. I returned defective merch to them for exchange with their permission and clearance, and while they've acknowledged receiving the merch, they have gone from stringing me along on details of the exchange to now just not replying at all. It's been long enough that I'm going from accepting to angry.

I've been dealing with the seller through Reverb messages, I think I need to go to their CS people now.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

File a dispute with reverb. If no action is taken, follow up with your CC company.


----------



## AJ6stringsting (Mar 12, 2006)

wraub said:


> I'm having Reverb issues at the moment with a seller. I returned defective merch to them for exchange with their permission and clearance, and while they've acknowledged receiving the merch, they have gone from stringing me along on details of the exchange to now just not replying at all. It's been long enough that I'm going from accepting to angry.
> 
> I've been dealing with the seller through Reverb messages, I think I need to go to their CS people now.


September of 2021, I trying to buy a Decibel Eleven Hot Stone, I made the payment and the guy didn't process my order for delivery .... one days go by, then two .... and in the third day I messaged him, asking for why he did Shipp it yet .... then nothing.

15 minutes later. I was notified that I had a refund.

It took three days to get my refund.
I hope you solve you issues with the Bozo seller .


----------



## Tre1963 (8 mo ago)

I purchased a Kiesel Zeus from eBay in December 2021. A few weeks ago someone located in France posted the exact same listing on Reverb. Same photos, copy/pasted the description and everything. I messaged the seller and reported them. The next day another seller from France, I assume it was the same person with a different name, posted a duplicate, current Reverb posting. I can't believe some of these people get away with it. 

Thanks for posting more examples as this stuff is way out of hand on Reverb.


----------



## wraub (May 21, 2021)

AJ6stringsting said:


> September of 2021, I trying to buy a Decibel Eleven Hot Stone, I made the payment and the guy didn't process my order for delivery .... one days go by, then two .... and in the third day I messaged him, asking for why he did Shipp it yet .... then nothing.
> 
> 15 minutes later. I was notified that I had a refund.
> 
> ...


Well, after having my items for almost two months, after several phone calls and a whole lot of messages, I finally have a tracking number and assurances it will ship today.
We shall see.


----------



## AJ6stringsting (Mar 12, 2006)

wraub said:


> Well, after having my items for almost two months, after several phone calls and a whole lot of messages, I finally have a tracking number and assurances it will ship today.
> We shall see.


Crossing my fingers for you 🤞


----------



## wraub (May 21, 2021)

AJ6stringsting said:


> Crossing my fingers for you 🤞


Thanks. 

It appears to have been received at a station and is in transit. Hopefully it's not a box of rocks.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

A box of Covid rocks?


----------



## AJ6stringsting (Mar 12, 2006)

wraub said:


> Thanks.
> 
> It appears to have been received at a station and is in transit. Hopefully it's not a box of rocks.



🤞


----------



## wraub (May 21, 2021)

wraub said:


> Thanks.
> 
> It appears to have been received at a station and is in transit. Hopefully it's not a box of rocks.



And, it has been delivered (and no rocks)! Don't give up hope.


----------



## AJ6stringsting (Mar 12, 2006)

Ever since the Chicago Music Exchange sold Reverb to a curtain Conglomerate Company, it has gone down hill, the scams, fees and other BS .... Has gotten worse, it used to be a joy to shop there .


----------

